# Pro Project



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I was digging through some parts boxes and came up with an off the wall project here. Taking the chassis set up from a Glidden Pro Stock T-Bird I built back in the 80s and this Road Runner body I bought a few years back at a garage sale. Someone started to build it, but just got as far as a half a$$ed paint job on it and lost about 1/2 the parts.
I think I can locate enough stuff to put together a Pro Street Road Runner here... This will be interesting!!! *









*Digging some more, I found the hood that came with the RR and now I think I may go with it!!!*









*Definitely gonna have to find a Hemi for it!!!*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good start!!


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

Pro Street, you bet! Wanna be different? Lift the hood off and between the frame rails is a "stock" slant six. That my friend would be "off the wall" and "interesting" no doubt.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This should be Cool. Love the old Mopars ! Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-'stang, you know I MOLD my own Mopar engines and parts right? 

Let me know what ya might want/need, we could trade parts if you like! (I'd set ya up with a TON of parts for the 2 models!)

-Let me know!


----------

